# Regular App on HD receiver



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Since I don't have an HD unit, can anyone tell me what happens to the screen when a regular App launches on an HD unit?

Does the image get stretched or centered? I'm hoping it's the latter 


Yvo


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Stretched. (Even if your mode for regular TV is set to Panel.) Sorry.

On the plus side, it's possible to send a proper 16:9 HD screen instead.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, it stretches it. Or you can use the hme-hd api I made to make your app support 720p 16x9 proportions.

http://hmehd.sourceforge.net


----------

